# Trousseau + iCloud



## Membre supprimé 1172465 (26 Février 2022)

Je me permets de créer ce sujet pour savoir si certains d'entre vous utilisez la synchro iCloud du trousseau ?

De mon côté je découvre cette fonction sur le Mac de ma compagne avec en prime la fonction touch ID.

Assez fan, et ayant comme projet d'acquérir un iPhone d'ici peu, je me demandais si cette synchro est selon vous "suicidaire" ?


----------



## Dead head (26 Février 2022)

Oui, c'est mon cas depuis un bon moment déjà. Le Trousseau + iCloud + Touch ID, cela facilite bien les choses. Je ne vois pas en quoi cela pourrait être suicidaire si on fait toujours attention à ce qu'on fait.


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2022)

Tout est crypté chez Apple, et surtout le trousseau. Donc il n’y a pas de risque à utiliser cette fonction qui est en effet bien pratique. tout mes Mac, iPad et iPhones partagent le même trousseau du coup, c’est tellement plus simple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172465 (27 Février 2022)

Merci à vous deux pour votre retour - j'ai bien entendu protégé le tout avec une double authentification 

Pour continuer avec iCloud, synchronisez vous également vos documents type administratif ?
Je comptais me prendre un espace équivalent au SSD de la machine pour éviter les backups sur clé.

Enfin, et pour terminer j'ai également opté pour une adresse mail iCloud souhaitant me libérer de Google.
Utilisez-vous la votre au quotidien et là encore pour toutes vos démarches ? Est-ce fiable ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Février 2022)

Oui, je synchronise quelques documents administratifs _via_ iCloud. Et j'utilise une adresse électronique iCloud, mais en fait j'ai quatre adresses, hébergées sur des domaines différents, pour séparer différents aspects de ma vie.


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2022)

eXo_ a dit:


> Merci à vous deux pour votre retour - j'ai bien entendu protégé le tout avec une double authentification
> 
> Pour continuer avec iCloud, synchronisez vous également vos documents type administratif ?
> Je comptais me prendre un espace équivalent au SSD de la machine pour éviter les backups sur clé.
> ...


J'ai une adresse iCloud depuis que Apple offre cette possibilité et que cela s'appelait Mobile Me. J'en suis très content, rarement de soucis (très très rarement).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172465 (27 Février 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui, je synchronise quelques documents administratifs _via_ iCloud. Et j'utilise une adresse électronique iCloud, mais en fait j'ai quatre adresses, hébergées sur des domaines différents, pour séparer différents aspects de ma vie.


Impeccable, je me dirige de plus en plus vers le compact/pratique - à ce jour je me retrouve avec deux PC qui ont pas mal d'années au compteur et une bonne dizaine de stockages amovible (clés et HDD)

Finalement je compte prendre un MacBook Air comme ma compagne et tout stocker en ligne.

Quant aux adresses tout comme toi j'en ai plusieurs, chez Google et Tutanota mais je trouve cela brouillon et souhaiterai en utiliser qu'une seule et unique, au pire une seconde pour tout ce qui est abonnements/achats en ligne.



gwen a dit:


> J'ai une adresse iCloud depuis que Apple offre cette possibilité et que cela s'appelait Mobile Me. J'en suis très content, rarement de soucis (très très rarement).


Top ! J'imagine que l'idée de voir son compte supprimé ou manquer des e-mails est assez rare ?
Je demande car je souhaiterai entamer les démarches auprès de certains organismes au plus tôt (impôt, banque, etc)


----------



## ze_random_bass (28 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

j’utilise le service mail icloud depuis 1 an maintenant après avoir utiliser pendant presque 30 ans Yahoo puis Gmail puis un nom de domaine perso sur Gandi. J’en suis fort content par rapport à mes besoins. Je n’ai que deux mail : un perso (icloud) et un pro sur Office365 qui reste sagement au bureau.

J’utilise Trousseau qui me simplifie la vie en ligne et qui comporte pas mal de d’options de sécurité avec des alertes sur les mots de passe déjà utilisés ou qui ont fuités suite à un piratage.

Pour le stockage, j’utilise 100% icloud aussi pour la synchronisation sur mes appareils. Après la plupart des documents importants (banque, assurance, impôts) sont disponibles sur les sites des dits services ou institutions et je n’utilise surtout pas le bidule France Connect qui lui ne m’inspire pas confiance (le même couple mail+mdp pour mes accès aux administrations, vous plaisantez ?).

Techniquement, les divers services d’iCloud (mail, stockage, Trousseau etc.) tiennent la route et Apple communique largement sur la sécurité et la confidentialité de ces services. Après, c’est surtout une histoire de la confiance que tu accordes dans ces déclarations.

Voici une très bonne vidéo de la chaine Nowtech sur ce sujet d’ailleurs :

https://youtu.be/h_nmP2ht3Hs

a+


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Février 2022)

j'ai le même parcours que ze_random_bass , j'en suis également très satisfait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172465 (28 Février 2022)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j’utilise le service mail icloud depuis 1 an maintenant après avoir utiliser pendant presque 30 ans Yahoo puis Gmail puis un nom de domaine perso sur Gandi. J’en suis fort content par rapport à mes besoins. Je n’ai que deux mail : un perso (icloud) et un pro sur Office365 qui reste sagement au bureau.
> 
> ...


Hello @ze_random_bass et un très grand merci pour ce retour plus que complet ! 

Je checkerai le lien YouTube en fin de journée - c'est très cool à toi 



love_leeloo a dit:


> j'ai le même parcours que ze_random_bass , j'en suis également très satisfait.


Egalement merci à toi aussi @love_leeloo !!


----------

